# How Can I Transport a Heavy Cabinet Smoker?



## thatguysmokes (May 3, 2018)

I have a very heavy cabinet smoker I need to take across town and I'm looking for the easiest and cheapest options. I've never moved anything this size and only have 1 person to help. Haven't rented a vehicle or any equipment yet, waiting for your responses guys! Thanks!


----------



## Hank R (May 3, 2018)

What size and about how heavy??    4ft Wide x 4ft Deep x 6ft High or what size????? Or is it larger???


----------



## kit s (May 3, 2018)

thatguysmokes said:


> I have a very heavy cabinet smoker I need to take across town and I'm looking for the easiest and cheapest options. I've never moved anything this size and only have 1 person to help. Haven't rented a vehicle or any equipment yet, waiting for your responses guys! Thanks!


Depend some on what type surface(s) you have to move it over and some what the dimensions of the smoker . But if you have to rent something and have hard surfaces or fairly firm surfaces and only one to help...furniture dolly and a pickup should work.


----------



## SonnyE (May 3, 2018)

You could buy a refrigerator/appliance dolly lots of places. (Lowes, Home Depot, Harbor Fright, etc.)
Or rent one for the day you need it from U-haul or the like.
Or rent a lift gate truck and dolly.
My prices range from a 12 pack to watch and advise, 24 pack to help, or a 30 pack to do it for you and you learn.
Will work for beer!


----------



## bdskelly (May 3, 2018)

What is your back worth? Might at least get a quote.


----------



## chopsaw (May 3, 2018)

Give the laziest man the hardest job , and you will find the easiest way to do it . 
I'm with Skelly , if you're not sure , get a price from someone to do it .


----------



## motolife313 (May 3, 2018)

Good ramp getting it in the trailer and com along it on and tie it down good


----------



## WillRunForQue (May 4, 2018)

I moved my upright cabinet in our minivan just laying the seats down so it could lay on its side on cardboard.  My buddy and I had to work pretty hard to get it upright coming back out but we managed it.  We should have put something behind the first set of wheels to touch ground because it started to slide on us and we almost didn't get it upright.  The other options would be better for sure, but if you really need cheapest that's what we did.


----------



## buckaholic84 (May 5, 2018)

is it too heavy for a trailer and dolly


----------



## LanceR (May 8, 2018)

Earth to thatguy....earth to thatguy.....come in thatguy.....


----------



## kit s (May 8, 2018)

lancer said:


> Earth to thatguy....earth to thatguy.....come in thatguy.....


Must be a house cause not sure what type of cabinet would be to heavy for a furniture/appliance dolly or a regular rental trailer.


----------

